# Bailey Motorhomes?



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

It appears that Bailey (of caravan fame) are entering the motorhome market.

http://www.bailey-mhomes.co.uk/index.php

Full details start appearing early September. Should be interesting.

Gerald


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've seen all sorts of stuff about them going into MH's; they seem to be spending alot of time & effort in working towards the launch. Tugger friends of ours have a Bailey, and they apparently have a good reputation for quality, lets hope they get it right. It needs some new blood in the marketplace - and British made 8)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

bognormike said:


> It needs some new blood in the marketplace - and British made 8)


Too right, Mike. I'd be very interested to see the layout(s) they offer - hopefully, something a little different. And I hope it won't be just a caravan with an engine.

Mind you, if I were them, I wouldn't have a clue what layouts to offer.

Gerald


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

This is strange ref Baileys being a good make, as my Son was thinking of changing their caravan recently. They looked at Baileys and didn't think the quality was as good as they thought it would be in comparison to the Sterlings etc talking to the dealer he also agreed that Baileys did seem to have lost the quality feel in the past two or three years, he commented to my Husband during the conversation that he felt they needed to get back on track, to how it used to be.

No personal experience just something that has cropped up in recent weeks........maybe they are concentrating more on getting into the MH Market.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

They recently had a long running saga involving problems with the exterior finish on their caravans.
They even suggested it was caused by one particular make of caravan cleaner.......one of the most popular ones :roll:


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

They must be doing something right. Walk around any CC site and you'll see that a dispropportionate number of newish caravans (possibly even a majority) are Baileys. It can look like a Bailey dealership at times.


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

They've also got a recall on at the moment for one of their vans, due to reports of alloy wheels becoming detached!


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

My sister and Brother-in-law are on their 3rd Bailey caravan but having looked at the latest models, they too say the quality has really gone down and would not swop to another Bailey. 
What with Autosleepers making caravans and Baileys making motorhomes, they just want a bit of each others business.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Wouldn't entertain a Bailey again. Bought caravan about 5 years ago, first time out in the rain and we had a water feature in the bathroom, like a waterfall running down the wall  

Returned it to the dealer and demanded a brand new van or our money back. 3 months later we got a new van but were constantly looking for faults - ended up trading it in for a MH.

Wish we'd done that in the first place, as we love the MH.

Joe & Denise

PS Did you notice they gave us a brand new van, not many MH companies will do that.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

joedenise said:


> Did you notice they gave us a brand new van, not many MH companies will do that.


Isn't the reason you have much more difficulty getting a MH or a car replaced is because it ahs been registered on the road with a number plate etc, whereas a caravan could be fixed, made to look new again and resold without anyone being the wiser?


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Anybody seen any pics/details of the new Bailey motorhomes yet?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

some details on here.
http://www.bailey-mhomes.co.uk/timetable.php

cabby


----------



## Mickyblueyes (May 26, 2010)

paulmold said:


> joedenise said:
> 
> 
> > Did you notice they gave us a brand new van, not many MH companies will do that.
> ...


This is not strictly true as all new caravans are registered with CHRiS which is part of HPI autodata (or was), so a rejected van would have a 'first registration' on a given date, and show a previous owner much the same as a DVLA V5 would.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

I registered on Baileywebsite sometime ago via link shown. I was enquiring if anyone had seen more info or pics elsewhere. I did get an email todayfrom Bailey strangely enough to say the prototype had passed some initial tests at the proving ground. There was a picture attached but not sufficient to gain much info.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

yes I got this enail as well, looks like we will have to wait until the show.

cabby


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

There's a picture from a friend on another site. Not much to be gleaned, though.

Gerald


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

It seems to me that the real reason for buying one of these new vans is the unique solid construction by Alutech and the chassis built on Al Ko which cuts out road rattle and greatly improves rigidity. The prices are also set to be very good value compared to some other English makes which are getting so expensive now and quality is down.

It seems to me one sould rush to buy a brand new model until teething problems are sorted in customer use and changes to design made.


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Reviewed in Practical Motorhome November Issue

Practical Motorhome Review

Talked about first 3 models indicative price between £40-45,000.

Alutech construction technology imported from their newer caravans, PM's reviewers weren't over-impressed by the exterior design but "raved" about the interiors.

Steve


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

we have a dealer about 25 miles away, they still speak to me even after buying my Mustang from me. :lol: :lol: thay are Bailey dealers now.I shall be going to have a look at them, but will not buy unless they have the layout we want, this not available at the moment.
However I do like the way the bed lockers lift up to include the front section.But prefer an L shaped lounge with seat belts for extra passengers.

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

sorry should have added that it is "caravan Tech" in Hurst Green on the A21. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Had a promotional email late this afternoon from West Country Motorhomes at Brent Knoll, near Burnham on Sea, to say they have the new Bailey Motorhomes available for preview tomorrow, Saturday and Sunday (7, 8 9 October).

Details on the website:

http://www.westcountrymotorhomes.co.uk/


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

can you confirm those dates, as the NEC is not untill 11th Oct for the unveiling of the new range.other dealers are able to showcase after the show, many are giving dates as 7th NOV. so I ask how can one dealer be before all others and the show.

cabby


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

cabby said:


> can you confirm those dates, as the NEC is not untill 11th Oct for the unveiling of the new range.other dealers are able to showcase after the show, many are giving dates as 7th NOV. so I ask how can one dealer be before all others and the show.
> 
> cabby


Click the West Country Motorhomes website link - the information and dates are on the front page.

http://www.westcountrymotorhomes.co.uk/

The location is only just down the road from Bristol, where the vans are manufactured. Suspect the dealer may have managed to get a special arrangement with Bailey. It's also possible the vans on show at West Country may be going on to the NEC after the preview event?


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

I read the extensive test in Practical Motorhome and also in MMM, sad person that I am, and the thing that struck me was that the low profile version sleeps 4 but STILL only has two belted seats. For a supposedly well tested / researched van, my flabber is somewhat ghasted. 

The overcab has 6 berths and 6 belted seats. So were they designed by two different teams ? Or is there some suspension of design intelligence when it comes to supporting those of us who would like to take our grandchildren away, but can't actually transport them in said LP vehicle ?

Think it must be a UK thing. Continental manufacturers seem to be able to do it.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have to admit I am disappointed in the first models, I was hoping that they would have taken note of the european, as in French and others for some hints on what is best.not enough choice in layouts yet.but i did think they were rather oldfashioned.

cabby


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

Has anyone out there ordered and /or had delivered a new Bailey Approach motorhome yet?? I understand they sold about 60 units at the NEC in October.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

There is a handy video review of the Bailey Approach 740 low profile MH in the current episode of Caravan Finder TV (screened on the Information TV Channel on Sky right after the Caravan Channel show - Sky 231 then +1 on Sky 189). Worth a watch. 

The dealer said Bailey will launch a variant of this model called the 745, which adds 2 belted rear travel seats to match the 4 berths. 

SD


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

duds said:


> Has anyone out there ordered and /or had delivered a new Bailey Approach motorhome yet?? I understand they sold about 60 units at the NEC in October.


Friend of mine placed the first order at the NEC for a Bailey motorhome. He is expecting his, the 1st off the production line in March.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I've ordered a 740SE for last week of March.
Well impressed with the layout.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

We're going to the Glasgow to show to see the 745 as we really like the 740 but need the extra 2 seat belts for grand kids. We hope to order it there and get it in time for our trip to Germany the beginning of May.
Looked at the 740 at Perthshire Caravans and were well impressed with the quality.


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

Well done and brave to those who have ordered a first off factory production line at Bailey. I will be interested to know how these perform in use after a few months and in particular the quality as some have told me it is not as good as other British Manufacturers. No doubt improvements will be made as customer comments received but first impressions show the outside to be rather oldfashioned in shape and appearance. Main advantage is ALKO chassis and the strong GRP bodywork.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Had a look round a Bailey van at Spinney, the other day. Our first impression, compared to our Autotrail, was that the interior fittings were "definitely of caravan origin!" There was nothing there to make me want to go for that brand compared to the others in the showroom. i.e. Autotrail, Swift, Autosleeper and Elldis.

The low profile shape didn't look as good as the Swift or Autotrail "Superlow line". They have missed a trick with the absence of a roof light over the cab.

Looked well built externally and cab wise, but that's it really. 

Verdict: We'll keep our Cheyenne 660 thanks!


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

I would be wary of buying a new model from a manufacture before it has been out a while.My reason for saying this is that I had to give up our M/H to go caravanning.Now we bought the Pegasus 462 2011 model thinking the "bugs" had been ironed out.Well what did Bailey do?, completely changed it!.Although ours has a few more things than the new one , maybe ours is not so desirable now.By the way having looked inside the new m/h it has many of the features similar to ours.
Of course this comment is my own belief so if you are happy with your purchase so be it.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Certainly the quality of the demonstrator were good, I couldn't fault the workmanship inside and it's so much wider which makes a huge difference to the look and feel. 
From my point of view its great because I can't take the grand children 

Sadly my nearly 3 year old Swift has failed me on water ingress so I'm moving over to a composite van with virtually no wood.
Swift will sort out my old van but not reason enough for me to want to keep it.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> I couldn't fault the workmanship inside and it's so much wider which makes a huge difference to the look and feel.


Not sure when it reaches the saleroom the production model will be as wide as the prototype?
Only 1 leisure battery?
Not much in the way of locker storage with external access?
No fire?


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I never used the fire in my Swift as a fire it was always supplying warm air and I haven't seen prototypes only early production ones being released to dealers and customers early and they all seem wide to me.

my only moan is that Baileys are not supplying any cab extras that swift are doing on the Peugeot Chassis


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Seem to remember the motorhome mags were complaining about the width...too unwieldy on country lanes.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Yep I never understood those comments the mirrors are the same width as any other cab so why the issue, I'm sure it's a psychological issue


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*bailey*

We have ordered a Bailey 740SE Motorhome and delivery is March 2012 although we are going to wait until 1st April to have new reg number on it ( not having it look a year old after only a couple of weeks )
We have had various vans over the years and caravans too,had problems internally and mechanically with them. also had three almost new bailey caravans but had no problems with them,happy with all the layouts too.
Went for the 740 because we liked the fixed bed ! most of the time it is only the two of us and could not justify the extra thousands of pounds that other manufacturers want for their vans with similar layout.
Also only heard good reports on the Peugot Cab/mechanics too and the new euro 5 specs are supposed to have good mpg. Will have to wait and see about that once we collect and run it in.
PS know you do not need to do that but i am old school so will take it easy for first several thousand miles.
Only 80 days to go for collection !!!
I do realise reg date is march but as we are away to Spain in our Mx5 with others we will get it 1/4/12


----------



## aldercow (Dec 29, 2009)

*Bailey motorhomes*

The new Baileys are priced very keenly - a lot of van for the money. I looked over one at the Shepton Mallet show last weekend. The bodies are very wide which is lovely when sat inside on site but a nightmare when driving down Cornish lanes. I prefer a thinner van like the new Bentleys on the Renault Traffic. When I started vanning 30 years ago a coach built was around 6 foot 10 inches wide & easy for getting down the lanes. These Baileys are a foot wider. I am a fussy person & looking around opening the overhead lockers over the cab saw brackets with screws falling out & the whole framework moving when opening the doors. Motorhome furniture construction has always been a bit sturdier than caravan, but a lot of vans now seem to have flimsier caravan construction too. They would say its done to reduce weight, increase fuel economy, but if its falling apart after a few days what will it be like after a few trips around on our potholed roads.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

*Re: bailey*



metblue said:


> We have ordered a Bailey 740SE Motorhome and delivery is March 2012 although we are going to wait until 1st April to have new reg number on it ( not having it look a year old after only a couple of weeks )


? Thought the registration changed on 1st March?


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Bailey must be reasonably confident over their motorhomes there is 10 years warranty on the habitation body, the only ones that came near that (unsure if its still the case) was Elldis/Compass


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: bailey*



Rosbotham said:


> metblue said:
> 
> 
> > We have ordered a Bailey 740SE Motorhome and delivery is March 2012 although we are going to wait until 1st April to have new reg number on it ( not having it look a year old after only a couple of weeks )
> ...


They do now


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

I was actually able to inspect and view all over a real 740 yesterday at the franchised dealer selling it and was not very impressed by the exterior appearance which is boxy and not modern at all. The graphics also spoil the effect, so my wife thought.
I understand more changes are planned in the design in the next few months


----------



## poleman (Aug 31, 2008)

We were quite excited that Bailey were finally going to build Motorhomes as we liked our Bailey Caravan, But I must admit we are very disappointed with what they have produced.

It looks boxy and there are too many bits 'screwed on' to the outside it looks a bit too homemade for our liking. Maybe their next effort will be better, the caravans seem to go through phases of poor choice of materials and colours.


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

*Bailey Motorhomes*

Has anyone yet taken delivery of a new Bailey M/H this year and can report of all its good and bad points in actual use please?


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*Bailey Approach 740 Se Motorhome*

Bought a Bailey 740 m/h in Dec and we are very pleased with it. Out of the 4 vans we have owned, this is by far the warmest. The insullation is superb. Have added a Webasto Air Top,Steling 45 amp Battery to Battery charger,2 110watt solars and of course Oyster sat set up. We are away quite a lot, so we treat the m/h as our 2nd home. Best wishes to all fellow m/homers.


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

you say warmest but it is structually sounder no rattles from body or flexing and any quality issues in use?


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

quietest motorhome I've ever driven, very warm, and seems to be using a lot less gas on heating.
I have two issues, I can't turn the pump on once the water tank is empty and so can't drain it down and one of the heating vent pipes has become detached in a unreachable area. back to the dealers for that one.
Other wise no issues and I am getting 30mpg


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

The m/home is pretty rattle free, the quietest van we have had so far. No structural issues so far. Our previous m/h was an Autocruise Stardream, the build quality of which we consider is nowhere near the quality and ruggedness of the Bailey, which seems to be a much stronger van. The only glitch so far has been the habitation door handle coming off, which was easy enough to reaffix. We purchased the vehicle from Webbs at Padworth,Reading who are a pleasure to deal with. In fact the Bailey is 2nd m/h we have purchased from them.Webbs fitted a double lens rearview camera,2nd battery and extra power points in the purchase price.


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

As I see it the best issues are low price, Alko chassis and Alutech body construction but not exterior looks on the first models .


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*Bailey Approach 740*

We collected our new van last week from Perthshire Caravans. We had a 4.5 metre Fiamma awning fitted,Fiamma D handle and a Camos plus sat dish (had one on previous van and found it easy to use)
Bailey wanted a ridiculous amount to fit a tow bar so we went to Mick in Freckleton to have one supplied and fitted c/w required wiring it cost almost a third of Baileys price !!
Our initial run down with only 10 miles on the clock gave us 27.8mpg en route south over our 265 miles journey.
It drives very well, stable in the wind and very quite too only had to put anti rattle rubber into the toaster tray !!
The heating on gas is great although the seating area could do with another outlet !! the 4 at the rear and the 1 in the toilet put out a copious amount of heat !! when on electric it's awesome !!
Apart from the shelves being missing when delivered (been ordered and will be fitted by Perthshire once received) and the rather flimsy copy of the Seitz cab blinds all is in our opinion good and as a 2 berth that we will be using it as it fits the bill.
Btw the fridge /freezer is great too, surprising is the fact that there is no 240v cooking ring when in this day and age almost everything you see on forecourts has one !!.
Driving is excellent and to all the "Whingers" about the size/width get a life ! if the mirrors go through the gap then the rest will follow. the old adage is right, you can either drive it and put up with what you have purchased or don't moan and change to what you can.
Me , and the wife are very pleased with our purchase and as we add the miles hope that the mpg goes up too.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

I'll certainly consider one next time around


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*Bailey 740se Motorhome*

Without doubt this van is VERY good value for money. A like m/h from other manufactures would have cost much more, and be probably not so well insulated or so wel constucted. On the subject of it"s width, we have had wing mirror protectors fitted, which are coloured white so oncoming drivers can"t fail to see the vehicle. We fell upon the Bailey quite by chance and it was my wife"s "falling in love" with it, that swung the deal. As I have said above, Webbs we found are a pleasure to deal with. Finally on the subject of heating, we have had the Webasto Air Top heater outlets fitted one each side of the kitchen sink cupboard, so heating the lounge area and the rear of the van. So far we have not needed to use the Webasto as the Truma system has provided more than enough heat. PS The Truma fitted does NOT discharge the water when temp. drops We wish all our fellow motorhomers joy in our chosen manner of enjoying ourselves. Safe trips to everyone..


----------



## donegal5 (Sep 11, 2010)

ive owned a bailey until last august and would not buy one again. The finish is cheap and flimsy and bits were degrading very quickly. I now own a Hymer MH and the quality comparison is vast. Many Hymer vans are still going strong after 20 years, not sure a bailey, or Swift or many other lower cost MH brands will stand the test of time.


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

Not knocking Hymer. I know someone who purchased a Hymer andctomplained that it came with virtually no accessories , and not long into his ownership,it started to fall apart.Much overated he said.Got rid of the Hymer and went back to a reliable home grown van. Who knows what pitfals are in front of any of us folk when we shell out money for our 2nd homes. Time will tell. I will certainly report on any problems we may encounter with the Bailey. Hope it is better built than your caravan.


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

donegal5 said:


> not sure a bailey, or Swift or many other lower cost MH brands will stand the test of time.


I think that is the important point, they are lower cost and built to suit that market and budget of it with the effect of a shorter life span.

As the saying goes, 'you pay your money and take your choice....'


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*Bailey*

ttcharlie said,
As the saying goes, 'you pay your money and take your choice....

Very true but, having bought a Autotrail Arapaho,,top of the range,very expensive means nothing if you get the proverbial, "pig in a poke"!!
Ours was truly crap with so many things going wrong we had to take legal advice to get Autotrail to admit it was crap !! 
As for longevity don't knock it yet it's only being for sale a few months and i know of plenty new/older vans which have had plenty of troubles right across the manufacturers and that includes caravan manufacturers too !!
More is not neccassarily best/better !!


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey, Donegal - how did you manage to own one until last August ?
They weren't launched until October and none were delivered until early this year.

Or are you a closet Hymer rep ?


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

ThursdaysChild said:


> Hey, Donegal - how did you manage to own one until last August ?
> They weren't launched until October and none were delivered until early this year.
> 
> Or are you a closet Hymer rep ?


I think he was refering to one of those nasty towable things...


----------

